# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Duizelig, hoofdpijn flauw vallen dubbel zien

## vipers

ik heb sinds enkele weken dat ik hoofdpijn heb duizelig, flauw vallen en dubbel zien
dit is al onderzocht door dat ik verschillende keren ben opgenomen in het ziekenhuis
maar er is niets te vinden
ze komen nu met een verklaring van, dat dit komt door stress
ondanks dat de symptomen die ik heb vervelend zijn 
gaat alles zoals ik wil

----------


## vipers

en niet te vergeten links krachtverlies me armen en vingers en me linkerbeen

----------

